# New Facelift order



## phantomello (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello everyone,
I am from Italy and I just ordered a new facelift 2019 tt coupè.
It's the 245 hp S tronic version in mythos black colour.
It mounts S line exterior, 19" Blade design black wheels, LEDs, black pack for the exteriour, black shiny inserts for the interiors, automatic clima, volumetric anti theft, cruise control, audi sound system, audi music interface, full parking sensors, light pack for the interiors.
Estimated delivery time: 3 months.


----------



## phantomello (Jan 5, 2019)

Do you know how does it sound the audi sound system? I couldn't decide between that and the B&O system, is it really bad?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

phantomello said:


> Do you know how does it sound the audi sound system? I couldn't decide between that and the B&O system, is it really bad?


Hello mate, 
Welcome to the forum. Hope you are with us for a long time.

I have Audi Sound System on my TT 2015. The sound is very hit and miss. The bass line cracks a lot easier than on any other car system I had once you crank the volume up.

I noticed some of my songs that have a deep/detailed base line sound worse on the Audi System than say on my older A1 with BOSE system.

Solutions:
1.I managed to "fix this" by feeding the system with good quality files (high kbit/s MP3 or ACC files). If you play of an original CD it sounds decent. (you are duck-taping a sinking Titanic but every bit helps in this case)
2. Play around with the sound settings in the car (bass level, treble levels and what not). It can help to fine tune it a bit.

To recap:
The Audi Sound System is very "allergic" to mediocre mp3 quality files (more than any other car system I had). So if you want to minimise the "bass crack" use high quality MP3 (320 kbit/s) or ACC or CD format (for the best quality).

The B&O is better that Audi Sound Sytem (A.S.S :lol: ). That is for sure. But not that much better. The sound systems on this version of TT are all disappointing. So unless you are a audiophile the difference is not that great. (given the price difference). So you are kinda screwed either way. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

phantomello said:


> Do you know how does it sound the audi sound system? I couldn't decide between that and the B&O system, is it really bad?


I had a loaner TT with the ASS and it was poor. B&O is literally night and day better. No brainer IMO.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm with the previous poster above, B&O is better - but 10-15% tops, certainly not night and day.
Certainly not the price difference better.. you are paying for the speaker badges grills more than anything.

And there's 2 versions of ASS, the ones with Nav and the ones without..


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi and welcome

I can't answer your question directly, but I came from a standard audio setup in a mk 7.5 Golf R and the B&O system in the TT is certainly much better. And that is despite that fact the the sound insulation in the TT is not as good as the Golf. I wouldn't say "night and day" but definitely better - esp at high-ish volume. I am obviously assuming that the basic systems in the Audi and the VW are similar, which seems reasonable. Others may know different! Anyway, both systems get a fair amount of criticism (from audiophiles at least) on the respective forums. Really depends just how critical you are. You can get quite a bit of tyre noise with these cars (Bridgstones are probably worst) and that can destroy the sound quality of best audio system! Hopefully your car will come with decent tyres!

As you have already ordered I guess that you are sort of stuck with the basic system, unless you are already thinking about aftermarket upgrade? In the UK at least it is quite difficult to change an order once it is received at the factory. Worth a try though if you have changed your mind. Unlike many Audi options, the upgraded audio system is probably worth the money.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> And there's 2 versions of ASS, the ones with Nav and the ones without..


That's interesting. 
Tech pack gives you 8 passive speakers and 100 watts. 
ASS has 9 active speakers and 155 watts. 
So do you know how ASS differs with the Tech pack.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I mean the difference is better there is no doubt about it. However you expect the B&O badge to mean something. And its not living up to its own name.

All of the systems are disappointing to say it more diplomatically. Given the price of the car, Audi badge and the fact that its 2019.

I can say with confidence that: OP if you got ASS (lucky dog, my GF is at her parents for the weekend :lol: ), then try to use the best quality MP3 you can find. I used the 192 kbit/s quality and using ASS you can really tell the difference between 320 vs 192 kbit/s.


----------



## phantomello (Jan 5, 2019)

Thank you everybody,

What I understood is that neither of them are top quality sound system, to be honest I am not a truly audiophile but I like to crank it up a little bit sometimes, I usually listen to pop/hip hop and sometimes rock music. 
Here in italy B&O is 950 pounds, ASS is only 300 pounds, as long as it's ok for a standard use (as I said I am not an audiophile) I wouldn't throw almost 700 extra pounds.

My car dealer said I am the first one in Italy to order the new 2019 facelift, I will keep you posted as soon as I have fresh news


----------



## phantomello (Jan 5, 2019)

ZephyR2 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > And there's 2 versions of ASS, the ones with Nav and the ones without..
> ...


Yes, you are right, I have gone for the 9 active speakers with 155 watts since I didn't have the tech pack, hopefully will it sound better?

(Sorry mate, I think I wrongly reported your message when I tried to quote it, I just cancelled the report)


----------



## Quattro-ita (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi mate,
nice choice!

Regarding the B&O, I'm not a fun of it, I wouldn't really recommend it since it lacks lots of bass tone and the overall sound is a bit "artificial". My TT is a roadster and I guess there are a few differences in terms of speakers between the coupe version, but I don't think this is the point.
Should you live in north Italy, please contact me once you get the car, I would appreciate if you could join our TT meetings 

Cheers


----------



## phantomello (Jan 5, 2019)

Quattro-ita said:


> Hi mate,
> nice choice!
> 
> Regarding the B&O, I'm not a fun of it, I wouldn't really reccomend it since it lacks lots of bass tone and the overall sound is a bit "artificial". My TT is a roadster and I guess thre are a few differences in terms of speakers between the coupe version, but I don't think this is the point.
> ...


Thanks mate, I feel a little better with my ASS choice, at least it's only 300 even if it doesn't sound great.
I tried to pm you but it didn't work, send me a message


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Local dealer takes delivery of the 20 anniversary edition next week, still undecided between it and black edition
Not sure about the colour of the leather seats in 20th edition / only one car per dealer


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

kennowaybino said:


> Local dealer takes delivery of the 20 anniversary edition next week, still undecided between it and black edition
> Not sure about the colour of the leather seats in 20th edition / only one car per dealer


What are they asking for one?


----------



## phantomello (Jan 5, 2019)

kennowaybino said:


> Local dealer takes delivery of the 20 anniversary edition next week, still undecided between it and black edition
> Not sure about the colour of the leather seats in 20th edition / only one car per dealer


What is Black edition? I don't think we have one in Italy, actually I have selected the black pack, it includes the new silver bumpers painted in black instead of grey, but I don't know if it's the same pack.


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Contrary to others, I think that B&O is actually not that bad. Yes it lacks a bit on low end and highs may be a bit harsh, but it all can be adjusted to taste with EQ, balance and effects settings. Many modern stereo speakers and headphones emphasise low/low-mid frequencies, but B&O in our cars is more neutral sounding (some say 'artificial'), which in fact is very good, but may sound bad if your ears are used to bassy stereos. Sound clarity is excellent, I can hear a lot more details than I heard in my previous car with BOSE. You can crank volume up as much as you want and you will not hear any noise or distortion. I can't compare with ASS, but I can say that for a car stereo B&O is very good and worth the price.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Sound quality to my mind is a very personal thing. I drive a TTS with ASS and TTRS with B&O back to back, for me the difference isn't huge and I am a bit disappointed, it is the one option on the TTRS I wouldn't have specced now I can experience the actual difference day by day. Mainly the bass is a bit deeper, which is nice, but for me the overall difference is quite small


----------



## cdb (Nov 10, 2017)

kennowaybino said:


> Local dealer takes delivery of the 20 anniversary edition next week, still undecided between it and black edition
> Not sure about the colour of the leather seats in 20th edition / only one car per dealer


I'm in a similar position. Can I ask did they give you any idea when the Black Edition will be available as it's not on the UK configurator yet?

Also Folding Mirrors?? Used to be an option but can't see them anymore. Anyone know if they are now standard? I can't believe they won't be offered at all! :?


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Dealer quoted £46795 for 20th anniversary edition, but price to be confirmed, only drawback is the one of colour of the interior leather / in my opinion is pretty ghastly 
(My opinion tho!)


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

kennowaybino said:


> Local dealer takes delivery of the 20 anniversary edition next week, still undecided between it and black edition
> Not sure about the colour of the leather seats in 20th edition / only one car per dealer


I'm keen on the 20th edition roadster. Can't remember which two shades of grey it was due to come in? Love the brown leather seats and stitching!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

kennowaybino said:


> Dealer quoted £46795 for 20th anniversary edition, but price to be confirmed, only drawback is the one of colour of the interior leather / in my opinion is pretty ghastly
> (My opinion tho!)


That's to match the original design on the Mark 1! Is that price for the Coupe??


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah the coupe


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

kennowaybino said:


> Dealer quoted £46795 for 20th anniversary edition, but price to be confirmed, only drawback is the one of colour of the interior leather / in my opinion is pretty ghastly
> (My opinion tho!)


Looks like that will make the TTS comfortably over £50k UK if Audi continue with the TTS.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

50k for a TTS is a joke...


----------



## phantomello (Jan 5, 2019)

RuuTT said:


> Sound quality to my mind is a very personal thing. I drive a TTS with ASS and TTRS with B&O back to back, for me the difference isn't huge and I am a bit disappointed, it is the one option on the TTRS I wouldn't have specced now I can experience the actual difference day by day. Mainly the bass is a bit deeper, which is nice, but for me the overall difference is quite small


I got it, thanks for the information.

Anyway do your TT's with s-tronic make a farts when you change gear? I read that new golf gti mk7.5 which has the same engine of new TTs doesn't fart anymore. It would be a little disappointing to me


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> kennowaybino said:
> 
> 
> > Local dealer takes delivery of the 20 anniversary edition next week, still undecided between it and black edition
> ...


Yes I'm interested in a roadster too although I'd have to see that leather first. I know its supposed to hark back to the baseball stitched leather of the MK1 but there's a lot (too much IMO) of it in the cabin and the colour varies in the pics.
The special grey was Arrow grey and I think Nano was the other.

Thanks kennowaybino for head up on the price. So I guess another £2k on top of that for the roadster. £48.5k for a 2.0L TT sounds a bit rich though.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> 50k for a TTS is a joke...


I certainly wouldn't be in the market for one at that price either but Audi prices generally seem to be moving north. the projected price for a fully specced top of the range A1 will put you back on your heels if you listen to the Audi salesman, close to £40k.


----------



## Quattro-ita (Jul 5, 2016)

The 20years leather interior Is very close to the Palomino Brown except for the Yellow stitches. Having owned a mk1 roadster baseball edition, I like this version but I Guess it's not really worth the extra Money (+10k € for Italy) considering the pretty boaring alloys and the regular bumpers-skirts


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

£46795 - for a standard TT with some bits on it !!!
That is £10k more than I paid for a TTS - with some bits on it.

Doubt they will by flying out the showrooms at that price.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

phantomello said:


> kennowaybino said:
> 
> 
> > Local dealer takes delivery of the 20 anniversary edition next week, still undecided between it and black edition
> ...


When I ordered mine (Feb 2018) the Black Edition (BE) comprised the following:
19" x 9J "5-Spoke-Blade" design alloy wheels in black gloss finish
Privacy Glass
Black Styling Pack
Bang and Olufsen Sound System

As you say, you will just have the Black Styling Pack. What the BE will comprise in future is anyone's guess, or even whether there will be one. There was also a 'Comfort & Sound Pack' (which you didn't need if you specified the Black Edition) and a 'Tech Pack' (which you _did_ need to spec if you wanted the Nav system on the digital dash). Crazy. Basically, Audi's 'packs' and individual optional extras list are a mess (confusing) and need radically simplifying. Hopefully, some of the individual things that were extras (especially the rear camera and folding wing mirrors) will now be standard!


----------



## phantomello (Jan 5, 2019)

Blade Runner said:


> phantomello said:
> 
> 
> > kennowaybino said:
> ...


Here in Italy folding mirrors are standard and you can get the Navi without tech pack, but the only Navi costs you almost 3k pounds, so it doesn't make any sense to buy it alone (actually i think it doesn't even make sense the tech pack, here in Italy it comes with no B&O, no audi sounds system, no full parking sensors, you just get clima, rear parking sensors, navi and a worst sound system than audi sounds system-----> for "Only" 4.5k pounds!!!)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

in your shoes I would go for the std ASS and eventually replace the OEM speakers with decent quality ones, you will have better sound and still saved money


----------



## phantomello (Jan 5, 2019)

Here some of exclusive pictures of the car. Looks so aggressive with the new S-line kit.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

blacks never worked on the TT and those wheels are just hideous..
Needs a colour where you can see the lines and shape.

I do like the front bumper better however.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> blacks never worked on the TT and those wheels are just hideous..
> Needs a colour where you can see the lines and shape.
> 
> I do like the front bumper better however.


I like my RS in panther balck crystal metallic :lol: :lol: :lol: . Has a nice purple sparkle in the little sun we get in the UK.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I maintain it still doesn't work/look good in black... 
I hated phantom black.. never ever ever ever again will i have black.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> I maintain it still doesn't work/look good in black...
> I hated phantom black.. never ever ever ever again will i have black.


I maintain I still like it 

Pain to keep clean mind you.


----------



## phantomello (Jan 5, 2019)

Toshiba said:


> blacks never worked on the TT and those wheels are just hideous..
> Needs a colour where you can see the lines and shape.
> 
> I do like the front bumper better however.


In my opinion black is so good on tt, it really makes it more aggressive and less an "hairdresser car". I agree with you for the wheels, mine it will come with 19" blades spoke


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Only thing I don't like is the rear bumper.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

phantomello said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > blacks never worked on the TT and those wheels are just hideous..
> ...


Opinion is one thing and setting that aside, but "aggressive" is an oxymoron surly...? 
Aggression comes from the sharpe lines, black hides all the lines so its a soft or blurred blob in black...


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Fake vents at the back are awful. whatever aggression it has at the front is instantly taken away when you see the back. Its a bit like anthony joshua coming towards you dressed in fairy's outfit.

I wonder if Audi would agree to swap rear bumpers over from my existing TTS if i opt for the new TTS? Could be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks better as the new trims dont stand out as they are black.Spotted a new A1 the other day and the Silver trims at the front spoil the car as they do on the TT and new Q3.They look better on a SEAT.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

which is your dealer in Italy? do you have a production date already?



phantomello said:


> Here some of exclusive pictures of the car. Looks so aggressive with the new S-line kit.


----------



## phantomello (Jan 5, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> which is your dealer in Italy? do you have a production date already?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pirola auto is my dealer. Production date is gonna be in 2 weeks.


----------



## phantomello (Jan 5, 2019)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Fake vents at the back are awful. whatever aggression it has at the front is instantly taken away when you see the back. Its a bit like anthony joshua coming towards you dressed in fairy's outfit.
> 
> I wonder if Audi would agree to swap rear bumpers over from my existing TTS if i opt for the new TTS? Could be a deal breaker for me.


Actually, I love both new fake vents and also rear bumpers, I hate the tt mk3's old one. I think it's just really personal opinions. TTS rear bumpers was looking good on mk3 tts so if you are gonna buy a new tts I agree with you


----------



## phantomello (Jan 5, 2019)

Toshiba said:


> phantomello said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I saw it live all in black, and it doesn't hide any lines, tbh it's the opposite, it's a shiny paint, Love it when I see it in natural lights, but again colour is just personal opinion, so i agree with you


----------



## phantomello (Jan 5, 2019)

90TJM said:


> Looks better as the new trims dont stand out as they are black.Spotted a new A1 the other day and the Silver trims at the front spoil the car as they do on the TT and new Q3.They look better on a SEAT.


Totally agree with you, I choose black pack so the new trims comes in black, silver trims looks so cheap.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I like the vents too... 
No doubt in 6months time you'll be seeing loads of posts around how do i change the rear numbers to the 3.5 version :wink:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

any chance to get the car registered within february? with competition pack and '20 rims, the co2 value is 161 g/km, it means + 1100 eur for the new ecotax :evil: that will take place on march 1st (I am in the same position...)



phantomello said:


> Pirola auto is my dealer. Production date is gonna be in 2 weeks.


----------



## phantomello (Jan 5, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> any chance to get the car registered within february? with competition pack and '20 rims, the co2 value is 161 g/km, it means + 1100 eur for the new ecotax :evil: that will take place on march 1st (I am in the same position...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered it on january 4th and they changed an order they alreade made to make it possible in less than 2 months. I think it's going to be impossible to order a new one and to register it before the end of February... It doesn't make sense to pay that tax, I would rather choose another car to be honest. Anyway try to find something in "pronta consegna", I already found pleanty in Audi dealers here in northern Italy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

more or less in the same position.. I palced my order on Dec 24th but up to now no production date fixed... if no news soon, I will turn my deposit on a 2nd hand 2018 competition (almost brand new, 3000 km) they have...


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Joe does a review pretty good.

2019 Audi TT Review | Coupe & Roadster | 245bhp


----------



## phantomello (Jan 5, 2019)

tt3600 said:


> Joe does a review pretty good.
> 
> 2019 Audi TT Review | Coupe & Roadster | 245bhp


amazing review!


----------



## phantomello (Jan 5, 2019)

Here it is my little beast! Still to be prepared :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

cool!
registration, when?


----------



## phantomello (Jan 5, 2019)

Next week :twisted:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

just in time! 
me, I had to withdraw from the contract to avoid the ecotax, I think I will turn my deposit for a pre FL..... :x


----------



## phantomello (Jan 5, 2019)

that's a shame


----------

